# Transom/Lifting eye install



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it’s a cored transom you might sleeve the bolts so when you tighten them down it doesn’t compress the transom and has something solid to tighten against.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Or "pot" the holes by over drilling, filling with thickened epoxy, then drilling to correct size. It creates a sleeve of epoxy that should prevent water from ever touching the core. (Still use 4200/5200)


----------

